# Angelfish fin rot?



## Mystic Oarfish (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi All,
Does this look like fin rot to you? This came on fast (within 1-2 days). I separated my angel from my mollies and bristlenose pleco. The tank is cycled, I do ~20% water change of my 48 gallon tank once a week, and the water parameters look normal after testing them multiple times. Since this came on 5 days ago I’ve done daily water changes and tried MelaFix and PimaFix (I know their effectiveness is hotly debated, but I wanted to try something light before thinking about antibiotics). She isn’t getting better and I’m not sure if her fin looks worse. I’m not sure what my next step is. I’ve been researching other treatments, such as aquarium salt, Erythromycin (for gram positive bacteria), and kanaplex(for gram negative). I understand that fin rot is usually a gram negative bacteria. Based on my picture, is this most likely fin rot and what would you suggest I use to treat it at this point?


----------



## Benny Potter (Jan 7, 2022)

It doesn't look like there's any fuzzy growth, so I wouldn't think that it's fin rot. Maybe you've got a sharp/jagged/rough decoration in there that may have torn it's fin while swimming past? Not sure.


----------

